# 12 volt LED floundering lights for sale



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Bought these recently on here, but sold boat so they need new home. In great shape all hardware stainless. Looking for $200 as they were $500 new. The brand is ultimate gigging lights. Thanks for looking


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*Light set*

I would like to buy your light set 

404-273-6320

I'll try u later today 


Thx


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I would like to buy your light set
> 
> 404-273-6320
> 
> ...


I have a set of these and you will not be disappointed. Best 12v lights I have ever used.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Sold thanks PFF


----------

